# Dry Cracks..



## Vishnu (Feb 15, 2012)

My new tortoise (Russian) has VERY VERY dry skin.. The top of her head look like it is cracking, her front legs looks as though they are cracking too. It looks very painful. I don't know how to help her. I soaked her for an hour today but that didn't seem to help.. She barely moves. What do I do?!?


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 16, 2012)

If you are very concerned go to the vet... now.

Otherwise, please post pictures so we can see.


----------



## Connie (Feb 16, 2012)

If it IS just dry skin, try vitashell ( made for dry and cracked skin and shell for turtles and tortoises )or olive oil.


----------



## Vishnu (Feb 16, 2012)

I will answer both questions, Pictures will be posted shortly. Connie, won't olive oil or baby oil cook her under the hot lights?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds like you might be using a substrate that does not retain moisture well, and does not provide a humid microclimate. You should be using coco coir, cypress mulch, or orchid bark. Russian tortoises, like some other tortoise species, benefit from a relatively dry ambient humidity (around 40%), but a high substrate humidity (around 90%). Otherwise, their skin will become dry.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 16, 2012)

Olive Oil, not baby oil! It will not cook them as the temp should NEVER get over 115*!

I use Vita-Shell simply because it's easier and less messy to apply. Concider it "Hand Lotion" for torts!


----------



## Vishnu (Feb 16, 2012)

I just adopted her GeoTerraTestudo, I am unclear with what bedding the previous owner had her on. I have her on Cypress Mulch. How long will be before I see results of this change?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 16, 2012)

Vishnu said:


> I just adopted her GeoTerraTestudo, I am unclear with what bedding the previous owner had her on. I have her on Cypress Mulch. How long will be before I see results of this change?



Once a humid microclimate is in place, you should start seeing improvement in 2-3 days, and a complete return to normal skin in 1-2 weeks.

If it's really bad and needs immediate attention, you could give the tortoise a warm bath once a day, and then apply VitaShell to the affected areas. The idea here is to restore moisture to the skin (and shell) until they can do it on their own under conditions that are normal for that species.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 16, 2012)

Aside from above mentioned about humidity....
Here is a what I do with my Tortsâ€¦â€¦ A little Natural vitamin E oil mixed with water in a spray bottle. This is of course is to maintain healthy skin and not a remedy to an existing condition that may be more serious or a bacterial infection.

JD~


----------



## zesty_17 (Feb 16, 2012)

i second the olive oil, also grape seed, avocado, and apricot oil are all good substitutes. apricot and grape seed are considered hypoallergenic. they are lipid soluble-meaning that they will soak in quickly and rehydrate, unlike mineral oil and water-based lotions(usually human ones) that either sit on top of the skin and clog pores, or simply won't soak in.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 16, 2012)

BTW - If this were a redfoot, hingeback, eastern box turtle, or some other species from a more humid climate, you would obviously also have to make sure the relative humidity of the air is high, too. However, Russian tortoises and a few other species come from semi-arid climates, so as long as their substrate is humid, the ambient air can and usually should be of a somewhat low humidity.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 16, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Aside from above mentioned about humidity....
> Here is a what I do with my Tortsâ€¦â€¦ A little Natural vitamin E oil mixed with water in a spray bottle. This is of course is to maintain healthy skin and not a remedy to an existing condition that may be more serious or a bacterial infection.
> 
> JD~


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 16, 2012)

I second that Vitamin E oil. I used it too.


----------



## Vishnu (Feb 16, 2012)

So, I took some advice and made an appointment with my local exotic vet. The dry/cracked skin was from an overly hot environment. The vet predicted maybe the heat lamp previously used burned the top part of her body. We (of course) are not 100% positive. I got an Rx for a medicated bath. She is supposed to soak for awhile each day everyday for a 7 days. We did her first treatment this evening. After her doctors visit she came home and crashed. I think the whole experience wore her out.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 17, 2012)

a medicated soak? What kind of meds are in the soak? I like this idea as much as I like the 50/50 babyfood soak.... GREAT IDEA! 

I've only been on this site since October, but this is the 1st I've heard of a vet RXing a medicated soak instead of an injection of (insert meds here) or medicated eye drops.


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 17, 2012)

The medicated soak sounds like a great non stressful way to help with the problem. Poor thing, good luck!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 17, 2012)

Vishnu said:


> So, I took some advice and made an appointment with my local exotic vet. The dry/cracked skin was from an overly hot environment. The vet predicted maybe the heat lamp previously used burned the top part of her body. We (of course) are not 100% positive. I got an Rx for a medicated bath. She is supposed to soak for awhile each day everyday for a 7 days. We did her first treatment this evening. After her doctors visit she came home and crashed. I think the whole experience wore her out.



Wow ... perhaps she got burned from a heat lamp that was too low. Sad. Good on you for taking her to the vet. Sounds like she's going to recover.


----------

